# A Special Birthday



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2009)

Its always nice to see a birthday for one of our regular "posters." Today Terry-o is celebrating her Birthday in New York. Here's hoping she has a WONDERFUL day!!


----------



## Isa (Oct 2, 2009)

Happyyy Birthdayyyy Terry  I wish you an amazing day!


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Terry!!!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Terry Happy Birthday. Hope it is a Great one for you.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Happy Terry!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Terry  I hope you had a great day 

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey! How come you don't put WHICH birthday? I have noticed that you included that juicy info on all of our twenty-something members!

You could always follow my example. In March of 2010, I will be celebrating the 10th anniversary of my 39th birthday.


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2009)

It is so nice to wish Terry a Happy Birthday today. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY. What did Pio get you?


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone....Pio didn't get me anything, but my sister gave me a surprise....a VERY little Three Toed Boxie. I haven't thought of a name yet. I never saw one this little. A little smaller than a quarter. Scary...but really adorable.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Hey! How come you don't put WHICH birthday? I have noticed that you included that juicy info on all of our twenty-something members!
> 
> You could always follow my example. In March of 2010, I will be celebrating the 10th anniversary of my 39th birthday.



I like to show the year of the celebration, but when they get almost older than dirt, I don't know if the celebrant would be offended if I mention it, so I left this one off. Come to think of it, if they didn't want folks to know how old they are they wouldn't put it in their profile, huh? Ok...from now on if its there, I'll tell it!!  (Terry is older than dirt!!)

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2009)

Gee...thanks Yvonne. Yes I am older than dirt! damn. lol


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2009)

terryo said:


> Thank you everyone....Pio didn't get me anything, but my sister gave me a surprise....a VERY little Three Toed Boxie. I haven't thought of a name yet. I never saw one this little. A little smaller than a quarter. Scary...but really adorable.



Oh my gosh Terry that is adorable. I'm really getting to like the 3 toed boxies that I'm always seeing on here. That was very nice of your sister to give you. I forgot that today is my husbands birthday too, but we're celebrating it tomorrow.  No tortoise for him just hiking boots and some camping stuff.


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2009)

Awww Terry, what an amazing birthday gift and what a real cutie!!! Totally adorable


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2009)

This is what "old as dirt" means. My oldest boxie was full grown when my Dad brought him home 60 years ago. He was my first boxie...I was a little girl. This is the second summer we didn't see him, so we are guessing he just died during hibernation last summer. We had him over sixty years, and he was never sick. THAT is what "old as dirt" means. lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 3, 2009)

How wonderful that you were able to keep that boxie for over 60 years, though! I am sure he was happily "old as dirt" when he went off to that great swamp in the sky...


----------



## Stazz (Oct 3, 2009)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPPPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TERRY! !!!!!!!! Sorry I am so delayed....this time was not due to time differences but I was too ill to check my tort forum !!! I see you were spoiled....what a gorgeous little boxie baby !!!!! AWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## terryo (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Stace...I was sick too this week. Hope you feel better too.


----------



## Candy (Oct 4, 2009)

terryo said:


> Thanks Stace...I was sick too this week. Hope you feel better too.



Are you feeling better now Terry? My little 10 year old has a fever of 102.0 today. Not going to school tomorrow.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad you doing better Terry ! I'm pretty much 100% now thanks  Phew Candy, your poor son! I had a temp of 103 so I know the feeling, its terrible. Get him to the Doc asap if any flu symptoms arise, best to catch it before it gets to the worst stage as the Tamiflu antibiotics work best up to 48hrs of symptoms. Oh oops, thats just me thinking that its the bad strain of flu he has, as the temps are high !


----------

